# Zander bei Regenwetter!?



## Lennox (23. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute wie sieht es mit Zanderangeln bei Regenwetter aus?
Möchte die Tage ans Wasser aber es ist Regen gemeldet. 
Ich angel an einen See, wollte mit Gufi &Köfi angeln.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

Würde ich nicht machen! Die Zander werden ja naß! Gute Chancen hast du jetzt unter Brücken, oder direkt an der Spundwand, wenn der Regen von hinten kommt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

Wenn ich auf Zander los will versuche ich immer Regenwetter zu meiden. Bei uns beissen die Zander dann so gut wie nie...hat auch was mit Luftdruckschwankungen / Luftdruckgefälle zu tun. Am besten ist hier konstanter hoher Luftdruck oder leicht ansteigender Luftdruck.


----------



## Potti87 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

*Wenn sie da sind und Fressen wollen, dann beißen sie auch!!!* 
Bei uns fangen wir bei jeglichem Wetter. Einfach ausprobieren. Wirst ja dann merken ob was geht oder nicht.


Vllt. tragen ja alle Zander ein Barometer mit sich herum um auf den Luftdruck zu reagieren? |rolleyes


gruß Potti87


----------



## Lennox (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

Naja eigentlich regnet es seit vier Tagen schon. Luftdruck ist gleichbleibend bzw leicht steigend.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

Gehöre nicht zu den Profis,was zander angeht und habe auch erst einen knapp uber Maß gefangen...aber den fing ich tatsächlich an einem bewölkten Nachmittag und leichtem Regen.n Kumpel von mir fängt sie in dem selben Teich,bei strahlender Sonne...aber auch nachmittags.in Ungarn fing ich ein baby,auch bei Sonne,aber da war sie schon untergegangen...also es ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich...mehr wie ohne fisch nach Hause zu kommen,kannst du nicht.und dann weist du,um die Uhrzeit,fängt man bei Regen nix.wobei das im Herbst anders sein könnte.probieren geht über studieren.also,wie schon gesagt wurde...Versuch machť klug...kommst auf jeden Fall ein Stückchen schlauer nach Hause...wobei es auch sein könnte,dass du dann nur n falschen Köder benutzt oder an der falschen Stelle sitzt...aber ich würde es probieren...

Mfg


----------



## wobbler68 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

Hallo

Sollen die Zander weil es regnet ,vier Tage Fasten?

Setzt dich bequem unter einen Schirm/Zelt und lege Köfi`s aus.Dann juckt dich der Regen nicht .Und nur am Wasser fängst du Fisch.
Mit Kunstköder ist es wohl bei Regen, nicht so schön.Nach vier Tagen Regen ist das Ufer weich und rutschig|bigeyes.
Die Angel nass ,die Klamotten klamm und kalt.#d 
Obwohl Fisch könntest du trotzdem fangen. :q Kommt auf einen Versuch an.


Mfg
Alex


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*



Potti87 schrieb:


> *
> Vllt. tragen ja alle Zander ein Barometer mit sich herum um auf den Luftdruck zu reagieren? |rolleyes
> *


*

Das tut er tatsächlich. Die Schwimmblase des Zanders hat nämlich keine direkte Außenverbindung und muß durch Diffusion im Druck angeglichen werden (stark vereinfacht gesprochen). Deshalb reagieren die tlw. recht empfindlich auf Luftdruckschwankungen.

Wenn allerdings kein starker Luftdruck-Sturz oder ähnliches vorliegt sehe ich in Regen ken Hinderniss.

Die Chanzen sind in jedem Fall besser einen Zander zu fangen als wenn man zu Hause auf der Couch sitzt

@Pwacemaker: Könntest du evtl. versuchen in ganzen Sätzen, mit normaler Zeichensetzung und Absätzen zu schreiben? Ich bin da wirklich kein Fanatiker aber es liest sich so schlicht besch**en.*


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> .*in Ungarn fing ich ein baby,auch bei Sonne,aber da war sie schon untergegangen...
> *
> Mfg




Diesen Satz muß ich mir heute Abend bei einem Glas Wein nochmals auf der Zunge zergehen lassen - köstlich :vik:

R.S.

P.S : nicht böse gemeint |rolleyes


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*



Potti87 schrieb:


> *Wenn sie da sind und Fressen wollen, dann beißen sie auch!!!*
> Bei uns fangen wir bei jeglichem Wetter. Einfach ausprobieren. Wirst ja dann merken ob was geht oder nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Tun sie, heisst Schwimmblase#6


----------



## Stacheljäger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen! Die Zander werden ja naß! Gute Chancen hast du jetzt unter Brücken, oder direkt an der Spundwand, wenn der Regen von hinten kommt!




Cooler Bericht! PS. Nasse Zander lassen sich auch nicht sonderlich gut grillen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*

@TE: Bei allem Respekt, aber bist du tats. 24 J. wie angegeben oder doch erst 14? Kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein, diese Frage...?! Fragst du das bei jedem Mal, bevor du angeln gehst? Sei mal ehrlich zu dir selbst- die Frage hättest dir allemal sparen können.


----------



## Housic (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zander bei Regenwetter!?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @TE: Bei allem Respekt, aber bist du tats. 24 J. wie angegeben oder doch erst 14? Kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein, diese Frage...?! Fragst du das bei jedem Mal, bevor du angeln gehst? Sei mal ehrlich zu dir selbst- die Frage hättest dir allemal sparen können.


 

Da hatte heute wohl jemand einen stressigen Tag


----------

